# Maybe everyone knows this but........Airbnb - proof of residence



## Garywest12

Hi all, have come to this forum several times to get help and just wanted to pass something I picked up today that perhaps everyone knew but not me but just in case!

Firstly to say - we found about a year that Airbnb receipts did seem to work as proof of residence for a carte de sejour - although we were helped by a letter from a landlady as well. I can't say for certain whether the letter swung it as she also provided her ID which they were definitely keen on - delaying the process until we got it. But we offered the letter as an additional step - they didn't particularly ask for it.

Secondly: As others have said elsewhere, I think it is very important to provide as many documents as you can in French. If you change your preference to French in Airbnb - frustratingly you get everything *except the receipt for your trip* which remains in English. You can get a statement 'for visa purposes' in French, but I think it is the receipt showing payment with dates and names that does make a difference.

As we are now seeking a carte vitale (we had to leave France for family reasons and come back, long story) I was about to try to get my airbnb receipts translated through various routes when I discovered that if you contact Airbnb support through their live chat on the site, and give them a reference number for the trip you need they send you a receipt in French or the language you need.....a definite result. You can print or save as PDF or send as email. We got multiple receipts without an issue as we have moved a bit over last three months.

This may go into the box of the bleeding obvious for many of you - but if it helps one person I will be happy. Any thoughts welcome...

Kind regards 

Gary


----------



## edisol

Hi. Thanks for this post. I'm planning to move to France in April of 2023 (will be applying for the long-stay visa in January). Do you know if an Airbnb address can be used with the OFII filing and in getting a bank account? Any info/advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges

As we so often say here, the situation can vary from one prefecture to the next. Generally speaking for "in country" types of registrations like the OFII, you need a residence address where you can receive postal mail (and could have your mail forwarded on to you after you move).


----------



## JayBee1

We were staying at an airbnb (34) and the owner allowed us to use our names on the mailbox and allowed us access. We stayed there for 5 months before moving to our longer term lease. (And changed all our admin stuff to the new place).
The airbnb did not work to open a bank acct but it did to the extent of getting mail there. The owner gave us an attestation d'hébergement that assisted us in the bank situation. 
Good luck!


----------



## Garywest12

edisol said:


> Hi. Thanks for this post. I'm planning to move to France in April of 2023 (will be applying for the long-stay visa in January). Do you know if an Airbnb address can be used with the OFII filing and in getting a bank account? Any info/advice is greatly appreciated.


Have to defer to others on question of banks and addresses I’m afraid, though worth flagging if it is allowed the excellent Britline run by Credit Agricole which offers French banking services for UK ex-pats and can be opened with a UK address. Whether it allows you to do the full range things afforded by traditional French account I am less sure.


----------



## Bevdeforges

One caveat on the bank situation. While Britline can be very handy (if only for being in English!) the branch banking organization here can sometimes foul things up. In any given bank, the bank manager reigns supreme. If the current bank manager is reasonable, there is usually no problem. But if the bank manager changes over, the new one can make life miserable for you - just by exhibiting a "different attitude" toward you, or foreigners, or by being a bit of a "glass bowl" (one paper's euphemism) about various issues. As always, "flexibility" is your best protection.


----------

